

MySQL vs No/NewSQL (presentation slides) - bsg75
http://www.slideshare.net/mattaslett/mysql-vs-nosql-and-newsql-survey-results-13073043

======
bsg75
As always, slides without the accompanying presentation lack some context, but
there is interesting data within.

MySQL and its progeny are included, along with traditional and non-traditional
alternatives.

